# Interview at an HK university



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Greetings,

I am a university professor in the states and I was recently invited for an interview at a university in the region.

As excited as I am; and outside of my brief interactions with colleagues from the region, I'm quite green to living as an ex-pat there, particularly for one in academia.

Any feedback would be great from those who have relocated there with children.

Thanks.....


----------

